# New Dual tuner



## in4ni (Apr 25, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about the new dual tuner tivo? Is it upgradeable?



Thank you


----------



## Orcapace (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd like to know the same thing also. At the moment the 80 gig model is the only available for purchase. That's not enough hard drive space for me.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Since it hasn't even been released yet, no one knows for sure, but we can assume from past experience that it will almost certainly be upgradable.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I think the dual tuner units are coming with 7.2 software. Does anyone know if you can swap the 80GB unit with say a 400GB or 500GB drive and be able to use all of the upgraded hard drive? Or will you have to start with the 180hr image in order to upgrade to such large drives?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Probably the rules will be the same as before.

It is too early to tell.


----------



## gobills (Dec 28, 2001)

It is upgradable. I just upgraded mine with a 500GB Maxtor drive.

It seems to come with six videos on the hard drive called TiVo Video Tours. I can't play those but I guess I don't care.

There is room for only one drive if you don't have a bracket. I don't think such brackets exist yet since the layout is different than all my other TiVo's.

This is the command I used to back it up:

mfsbackup -Tso - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd

*Edit:* c3 mentions below that I should probably have used -Tao instead of -Tso to keep the videos.

I left the jumper in cable select to match the drive it came with.

560 hrs, 11 min in Basic Quality.

I don't know whether it makes a difference but I upgraded before doing the inital guided setup.

Edit: I started with an 80GB S2DT.


----------



## raistlin7447 (Feb 20, 2003)

gobills said:


> It is upgradable. I just upgraded mine with a 500GB Maxtor drive.
> 
> It seems to come with six videos on the hard drive called TiVo Video Tours. I can't play those but I guess I don't care.
> 
> ...


Which Maxtor drive did you use? And, which boot CD did you use to do the copy?

Mine comes in tomorrow and I've never done one myself before. I'm very computer savvy, I just wanted to know what software you used to do it.

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

gobills, thanks for reporting your successful upgrade. Do you have any picture of the internal components/layout? Also, what is the TiVo software version?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

gobills said:


> This is the command I used to back it up:
> 
> mfsbackup -Tso - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd


Are you sure you've specified enough swapfile space for 500gb?

The "normal" rule of thumb would suggest a swap of at least 250mb for a 500gb drive - and you might also need to run tpip to initialise it.

My question is purely theoretical as we (still ) only have S1 TiVos over here in the UK - but 127mb does seem like a very small swap for a 500gb drive.


----------



## gobills (Dec 28, 2001)

c3 said:


> gobills, thanks for reporting your successful upgrade. Do you have any picture of the internal components/layout? Also, what is the TiVo software version?


Sorry no pictures. The only camera I have is on my cell phone and it is terrible.

The version that comes with it is 7.2.5-01.2-649. It is already pending restart. I'll let you know what version it downloaded.

Edit: Just rebooted to 7.2.5a-01-2-649.


----------



## gobills (Dec 28, 2001)

blindlemon said:


> Are you sure you've specified enough swapfile space for 500gb?
> 
> The "normal" rule of thumb would suggest a swap of at least 250mb for a 500gb drive - and you might also need to run tpip to initialise it.
> 
> My question is purely theoretical as we (still ) only have S1 TiVos over here in the UK - but 127mb does seem like a very small swap for a 500gb drive.


I'm running 127MB swap on all my TiVos. Five of them are 500GB. So far it seems to work. My limited understanding is that the -r 4 gives some relief.


----------



## gobills (Dec 28, 2001)

raistlin7447 said:


> Which Maxtor drive did you use? And, which boot CD did you use to do the copy?
> 
> Mine comes in tomorrow and I've never done one myself before. I'm very computer savvy, I just wanted to know what software you used to do it.
> 
> ...


The hard drive is L01R500. I also have one of these in a S2 140 TiVo with no problems so far. I didn't change any of the default settings on the drive.

The boot CD is from Weaknees with large drive support.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Jason, you have 7 TiVos with 3100GB of drive. Do you watch TV as your full time job?


----------



## gobills (Dec 28, 2001)

c3 said:


> Jason, you have 10 TiVos with 3100GB of drive. Do you watch TV as your full time job?


  I wish it was. I have seven TiVos and one HD DVR from Comcast. Seems reasonable since I have an eight way splitter. I had eight TiVos but I gave one away today and am getting another ready for departure.

Things like the NHL Center Ice hockey package require a whole TiVo to themselves because a game can be in any timeslot.

I'd like to get down to five. The two 140s with lifetime, two dual tuners to pretty much record everything and the one with the DVDR. This would leave room for a Series 3 or two. :up:

Edit: I see the confusion. When I say 2x250GB I mean one TiVo with two 250GB drives.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

gobills said:


> It seems to come with six videos on the hard drive called TiVo Video Tours. I can't play those but I guess I don't care.


The free 540 refurb that I got last month had those videos too. They became the first occupants of the recently deleted folder.

My DT unit is scheduled for delivery at 7pm friday evening. I work 3-11pm. Hopefully I can get the landlady to watch for the fedex truck and sign for it. I've got a 250GB drive waiting for this Tivo.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

gobills said:


> It is upgradable. I just upgraded mine with a 500GB Maxtor drive.
> 
> It seems to come with six videos on the hard drive called TiVo Video Tours. I can't play those but I guess I don't care.
> 
> ...


I'd like to do the same thing, but keep the videos - any idea what would need to be changed to do that?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

probably mfsbackup -Tao instead of -Tso


----------



## gobills (Dec 28, 2001)

c3 said:


> probably mfsbackup -Tao instead of -Tso


Ah. Whoops. I will edit my post above to help others.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

gobills said:


> 560 hrs, 11 min in Basic Quality.
> 
> I don't know whether it makes a difference but I upgraded before doing the inital guided setup.
> 
> Edit: I started with an 80GB S2DT.


How many hours at the other settings? Best? High? Medium?

Also how much did the 500GB drive cost you? I am looking for either a 400GB or 500GB drive for my soon to be TiVo DT 80hr unit.


----------



## gobills (Dec 28, 2001)

BlackBetty said:


> How many hours at the other settings? Best? High? Medium?
> 
> Also how much did the 500GB drive cost you? I am looking for either a 400GB or 500GB drive for my soon to be TiVo DT 80hr unit.


You can get the same drive from outpost dot com for $209. I paid $229 from outpost.

I am away from home so I don't know how many hours in the other settings.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

My DT Tivo now has up to 444 hours! Installation per the normal weaknees method was flawless! 400 GB Seagate drive from Best Buy (on sale this week for $160).


----------



## BlakMajick (May 5, 2006)

I ordered a dual tuner Series 2 today and should have it in a couple of days. At the risk of inciting a lot of flaming could someone instruct me on the way to upgrade the harddrive in the series 2? I would appreciate it. Or if you can just point me in the right direction I would appreciate it. I am okay with the new drive install bu tit is the software part that has me apprehensive. Thanks In Advance.


----------



## BlakMajick (May 5, 2006)

Scratch the previous post....I found the sticky with the instructions link. But can any of the ones who have already done the upgrade tell me which model they used the instructions for to do the upgrade? Since there are no specific instructions for the Dual Tuner Tivo. Thanks Again.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

dmk1974 said:


> My DT Tivo now has up to 444 hours! Installation per the normal weaknees method was flawless! 400 GB Seagate drive from Best Buy (on sale this week for $160).


can you please post the commands that you used to upgrade to the 400GB drive. I plan on doing the same thing with a Seagate 400 or 500GB drive and would like to compare commands.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> can you please post the commands that you used to upgrade to the 400GB drive. I plan on doing the same thing with a Seagate 400 or 500GB drive and would like to compare commands.





> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdORIG | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdNEW


I used the above. I plan on keeping the old drive as a backup, so I didn't need to backup the drive first.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks rainwater. With that command there is no problem going from the 80GB to 400GB or 500GB and being able to use all of the new HDD?


----------



## gobills (Dec 28, 2001)

BlackBetty said:


> ...
> 
> Also how much did the 500GB drive cost you? I am looking for either a 400GB or 500GB drive for my soon to be TiVo DT 80hr unit.


Thank you for asking how much. When I found out they had gone down in price I order another and a second S2 DT


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

gobills said:


> I'm running 127MB swap on all my TiVos. Five of them are 500GB. So far it seems to work. My limited understanding is that the -r 4 gives some relief.


If/When you get the GSoD, you'll find out what happens when you have too small of a swap file


----------

